# Camden County Club Seeks Members



## Rem 742 (Apr 15, 2017)

Great club. We've been in existence for 37 years. Lots of hogs. Good deer population. Great Turkey population. Join now and hunt turkey for the remainder of the spring season. Dues are $850.00. Call Joe Miller. 9122885114 or 9122880098 or 9127783188


----------



## peewee030969 (Apr 22, 2017)

*Need Info*

How many acres and what is the property make up?


----------



## tarpon1716 (Apr 27, 2017)

*hunt club??*

Likely too late for this season, but....how many acres does this club cover, how many members?


----------



## CRAZYFIZH (Apr 29, 2017)

Any openings left on the lease


----------

